# Freezing Hot Water Line



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Due to taking a job a couple hours from home, I took my camper and am "weekdaying" in it. We usually winterize the Outback until Spring, so freezing cold weather camping is new to me. My problem is, at night it gets pretty cold and I'm having a horrible time keeping the water going.

First, I figured out pretty quickly that a good drip outside the camper just creates a nice looking stalagmite. So, I filled the fresh water tank and disconnected the hose at night. Then I figured out that even though my space heaters will keep the camper warm via "free" electricity, I apparently need to run the furnace to keep the water lines under the floor from freezing. So, I run my space heaters, but I have the thermostat set so that the furnace kicks on a few times during the night.

My problem is the line going to the water heater is apparently far enough from the heater ducts that it keeps freezing. The cold water flows freely (and very cold). The hot water line keeps freezing somewhere between the fresh water tank and the water heater.

Has anyone here experienced this and if so, what was your solution? My first thought is some sort of heat tape.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

If you have water hook-up and sewer hookup, you could leave a hot and cold tap running at a fast drip. That would probably keep everything flowing. Without hookups, that obviously isn't an option.
Depending on where your water heater is located, is it possible to open a cupboard or access panel, to allow heat from in the trailer to reach the area around the tank and lines?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Heat trace the lines is about the only solution. You will need to open the belly to get at the lines. Also a tank heating pad would also really help on the water tank. I would look at a farm supply house for the tank pad and trace heat tape.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

hello. there is a pipe heater wrap cord that works by wrapping around the line and keeping it warm. it looks like an extension cord but has been flattened. nut sure how much cold you are dealing with. i have seen people camping out here in northern canada put bales of straw around the sides of the trl to make like a skirt to keep the heat in. if its above freezing during the day you could leave the cold water tap open slightly so you have movement a good slow flow. and for the hot water tap . you will want to open the tap so it drips enough to keep movement in the hot water lines. but not so much that you wont have any hot water left to use. this will take a little trial and error.


----------



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

Heat tape your water lines and your low point drains. Also go to home depot and get some pipe insulation and and use it on your low point drains and water line. The best thing and easiest thing to do is get a tarp that is insulated or very thick and get aboout 30 spring clamps 99 cents. Use the tarp to make a skirt around the bottom of the camper and you could throw a 500 watt light down there on top of a brick so it dont blow over. Tarp should be 5 ft bigger then your camper in both directions. Good luck its a blast


----------

